# Fishing reports are slow



## notnksnemor (Feb 18, 2021)

Good!

I'll have the water all to myself.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm giving it two weeks....


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 18, 2021)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> I'm giving it two weeks....



Going Sunday, but I'll be there for 2 weeks.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 18, 2021)

Reports due to start trickling in during next week's fine weather.
 Planning on being there.


----------



## fairweather (Feb 18, 2021)

Back out March 9.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 18, 2021)

I may try this weekend but a lot of rain has fallen lately. Not sure if I could even find a fish now.


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 18, 2021)

slow motion said:


> I may try this weekend but a lot of rain has fallen lately. Not sure if I could even find a fish now.



It don't rain underwater and fish have to eat to survive.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 18, 2021)

slow motion said:


> I may try this weekend but a lot of rain has fallen lately. Not sure if I could even find a fish now.



 One of the great things about the Saint Mark's/Wakulla river system is that it has such a small watershed and is mostly Spring fed. Even when tons of rain wash out larger bays with river systems feeding them, it can remain somewhat normal in these small big bend rivers...


----------



## slow motion (Feb 18, 2021)

notnksnemor said:


> It don't rain underwater and fish have to eat to survive.


True. Just thinking the freshwater will move the fish from where I have found them in winter before. Unfortunately I'm not a great fisherman, just get lucky now and then. Better lucky than good as they say.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 18, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> One of the great things about the Saint Mark's/Wakulla river system is that it has such a small watershed and is mostly Spring fed. Even when tons of rain wash out larger bays with river systems feeding them, it can remain somewhat normal in these small big bend rivers...


Good to know my friend. I typically fish more Ocklockonee in the winter., its closer to our place just out of Sopchoppy.  A lot of rain tends to push the fish around a bit there. Sounds like I need to try closer to St. Marks.


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 19, 2021)

slow motion said:


> True. Just thinking the freshwater will move the fish from where I have found them in winter before. Unfortunately I'm not a great fisherman, just get lucky now and then. Better lucky than good as they say.



In the St. Marks river it's more about water temperature than salinity.
Below 65 degrees will move trout up river regardless of salt content.
I've seen over 100 boats in a 1/4 mile stretch of river.


----------



## Rabun (Feb 20, 2021)

I hope to see some pics from your exploits!


----------



## slow motion (Feb 20, 2021)

notnksnemor said:


> In the St. Marks river it's more about water temperature than salinity.
> Below 65 degrees will move trout up river regardless of salt content.
> I've seen over 100 boats in a 1/4 mile stretch of river.


I hope you fared better than me Mr Kansas. I caught zero fish today. Fished the Ochlocknee. Still a good day. A little cool with the wind but not bad.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 20, 2021)

No fish. Consolation prize.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 20, 2021)

Well I didn't get fresh fish but NY strip grilled shrimp, lobster, veggies, and the required salad, plus Knob Creek and diet Dr. Pepper. Once again life is good.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 20, 2021)

Probably try again tomorrow. Ochlocknee. Night folks.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 20, 2021)

Southbound in the a.m....


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 21, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Southbound in the a.m....



See you there.
Leaving in a few.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 21, 2021)

I did about the same today as yesterday. On a positive note I have lulled the fish into a false sense of security so that now the real fisherman are here and can take them completely by surprise. Good luck gentlemen. Headed home shortly.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 21, 2021)

slow motion said:


> I did about the same today as yesterday. On a positive note I have lulled the fish into a false sense of security so that now the real fisherman are here and can take them completely by surprise. Good luck gentlemen. Headed home shortly.


We gonna hafta hit it together this spring... Once it gets warm enough to put the fish out on the flats, I'll bring my bay boat down. Jon boating it right now.
Side note... If I had a place in Sopchoppy, I'd be all over the ochlocknee also.


----------



## ilbcnu (Feb 22, 2021)

Been staying in Bagby st park since Friday. Not a bite, rained this morning clearing this afternoon. Leaving tomorrow


----------



## slow motion (Feb 22, 2021)

ilbcnu said:


> Been staying in Bagby st park since Friday. Not a bite, rained this morning clearing this afternoon. Leaving tomorrow


Maybe you can turn it around last minute. Good luck.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 24, 2021)

Ice breaker. 1st drop of the year.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 24, 2021)

Nice.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 24, 2021)

1eye...1.
Kansas...1.
Beginnings of a fish fry.
 Shake down cruise let us know I might need a couple new trolling motor batteries.
 Not bad for a couple midday hours in the Jon boat.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2021)

Filets . . . mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Feb 24, 2021)

I had hopes to be giving report on keaton Friday but the trim went out on my buddy's 115 yahama with 3 hours on it so I guess I'll be going to the lake instead. I imagine y'all will be doing just fine by then with this weather.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 24, 2021)

We're just fishing easy and trying to get into the swing of it right now. No hardcore stuff with the 15' Jon boat. Probably launch from the lighthouse and fish the oyster bars next.


----------



## fairweather (Feb 24, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> 1eye...1.
> Kansas...1.
> Beginnings of a fish fry.
> Shake down cruise let us know I might need a couple new trolling motor batteries.
> ...



Those trout look slap worn out!


----------



## slow motion (Feb 27, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> We're just fishing easy and trying to get into the swing of it right now. No hardcore stuff with the 15' Jon boat. Probably launch from the lighthouse and fish the oyster bars next.


Haven't seen a post from you or Mr. Kansas in a bit. You are usually quite prolific at posting your reports. Not sure if I should try and gather a GON member search party and start a Go fund me page for your info for your safe return. Perhaps the fishing is so good you are hesitant to report as you might be overrun with other fishermen. Hoping you are, even as I type, engaged in close quarters hand to fin combat and while the enemy has sustained massive casualties their numbers are so overwhelming neither of you dares let your guard down long enough to post.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 27, 2021)

Kansas and I caught 40 or 50 pounds of black drum yesterday. Along with the standard mix of catfish, ladyfish, and undersized trout. Put one keeper trout in the box.
 I fished again today with a different local and we did about the same but not as good. My partner kept one midsize black drum I caught and we knocked off a little early due to lack of action...
 I am suspicious of what's going on with the black drum. I have caught more and more and more each of the last 3 years...


----------



## slow motion (Feb 27, 2021)

Did you happen to notice the water temperature. Hoping the fish will start to move onto the flats soon. Though for me work is ramping up. Not above playing hooky for a day or two. Btw. Glad you and Mr. Kansas are alive and well and catching even the lowly hardhead beats work any day.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 27, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Did you happen to notice the water temperature. Hoping the fish will start to move onto the flats soon. Though for me work is ramping up. Not above playing hooky for a day or two. Btw. Glad you and Mr. Kansas are alive and well and catching even the lowly hardhead beats work any day.



 We found some water 67.9°.
Mostly 65° to 66°.
 But this was inside the river. I imagine it's a little cooler on the flats still. B
 Unless we get an extended cold period, not going to be long until things are poppin.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 28, 2021)

Wondering if some of the shallow coastline from the lighthouse east would have a few fish on the afternoon high tide. A negative low this morning. Sun might heat up the shallow or even exposed bottom before the water comes back in. Caught a bunch of trout on a similar senario in January last year. Also pretty shallow from the mouth of the East River to the lighthouse channel. Keep us posted gentlemen.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 28, 2021)

Ya, this guy says he been catching trout at the mouths of creeks instead of back up in the creeks. But the creeks he is talking about are hard to reach in my 15' Jon boat or tricky navigation for my 24' Bay boat.  I tried to launch the lighthouse a couple of days ago but the -0.8 tide wouldn't float my boat off the trailer at the end of the ramp.  I have the intention of exploring the rock garden and Stony Bayou in my small boat but it may be big boat time before I actually get it done.
 I think this guy's fishing report may be what inspired the title of this thread. He is so slow I can't hardly stand listening to him! Definitely didn't make it all the way through the report. That YT channel occasionally has some good info though...


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 1, 2021)

Yesterday.
Vehicles lined up over 3/4 mile down the road at the fort ramp.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 2, 2021)

You boys are getting me excited!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 2, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> You boys are getting me excited!



Weather for our next fishing window coming into view…
You know what I say… if it's more than 3 days out you can just about take the prediction and flip flop it...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Weather for our next fishing window coming into view…
> You know what I say… if it's more than 3 days out you can just about take the prediction and flip flop it...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1069762


I looked at the weather yesterday and smiled... Finally told the wife I was going to Florida next week..


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 3, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> I looked at the weather yesterday and smiled... Finally told the wife I was going to Florida next week..


Y'all are killing me now that my seapro is gone


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2021)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> I had hopes to be giving report on keaton Friday but the trim went out on my buddy's 115 yahama with 3 hours on it so I guess I'll be going to the lake instead. I imagine y'all will be doing just fine by then with this weather.


I just got done rebuilding my buddy's trim assembly on his Yammy115..



doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Y'all are killing me now that my seapro is gone


Funny you mention the SeaPro. That's the boat my buddy bought and I just fixed his trim on. Those are nice boats!

I'm not dragging my boat next week. I'm going to dirty up 1eye's..


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 5, 2021)

Yesterday.
2 sheepshead, 2 amber jacks, 2 grouper, 1 mangrove snapper and 1 pink mouth grunt.
Fun day.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 5, 2021)

notnksnemor said:


> Yesterday.
> 2 sheepshead, 2 amber jacks, 2 grouper, 1 mangrove snapper and 1 pink mouth grunt.
> Fun day.


Corbett said you were leaving on the 11th.. stay until the 12th and I’ll drink with ya on the 11th!!!

I should be pulling in Fish Camp by 10am.


----------



## slow motion (Mar 5, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Corbett said you were leaving on the 11th.. stay until the 12th and I’ll drink with ya on the 11th!!!
> 
> I should be pulling in Fish Camp by 10am.


Gonna try to sneak down a day or two in there somewhere. Don't tell anybody you saw me if I do as I'll be hiding from work.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 5, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Gonna try to sneak down a day or two in there somewhere. Don't tell anybody you saw me if I do as I'll be hiding from work.


Come on! What happens at Fish Camp stays at Fish Camp!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 5, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Gonna try to sneak down a day or two in there somewhere. Don't tell anybody you saw me if I do as I'll be hiding from work.



You can tell'em your arm was in a cast!

  I'm toying with the idea of bringing the bay boat on down early next week. It hasn't been run since deer season. Was thinking about a shakedown cruise on Lanier but might as well be St. Mark's...


----------



## slow motion (Mar 5, 2021)

Just remember I am like Brad Paisley "I'm so much cooler online." Considering how much of a goober I am online well...........


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 5, 2021)

I ketch bigger fish online...


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 5, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Corbett said you were leaving on the 11th.. stay until the 12th and I’ll drink with ya on the 11th!!!
> 
> I should be pulling in Fish Camp by 10am.



Leaving Monday.
 Be back on the 27th.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 6, 2021)

notnksnemor said:


> Leaving Monday.
> Be back on the 27th.


So you find out I'm coming and you're leaving 4 days before to make sure I don't come down early... 

Sorry I'm going to miss you!


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 6, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> So you find out I'm coming and you're leaving 4 days before to make sure I don't come down early...
> 
> Sorry I'm going to miss you!



We'll hook up one day and you'll be thoroughly amazed.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 6, 2021)

Eventually I'll end in st mark's at the same time as y'all as well...if the stars align I might be down Friday for the day.


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 6, 2021)

I've been here going on 3 weeks this trip.
Coming back the end of the month for another 2 or 3.


----------



## slow motion (Mar 28, 2021)

notnksnemor said:


> Leaving Monday.
> Be back on the 27th.


Alright Mr. Kansas it's now the 28th and we are dying for a report. Hopefully you are on 'em. Good luck.


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 28, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Alright Mr. Kansas it's now the 28th and we are dying for a report. Hopefully you are on 'em. Good luck.


On fire.
Son and I caught 50+ trout today before the wind picked up.
7 over 19".
We would have limited in an hour if we kept them.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 28, 2021)

notnksnemor said:


> On fire.
> Son and I caught 50+ trout today before the wind picked up.
> 7 over 19".
> We would have limited in an hour if we kept them.



You in st Marks still? We were planning on steinhatchee 4/8-10 but lodging may be an issue. My neighbor said that keaton was still on fire, they caught a 23in trout on the first cast.


----------



## slow motion (Mar 28, 2021)

Sweet! Stay on 'em my friend. Btw I have not forgotten the promise of fine whiskey. Will try to get by and meet you at some point.


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 29, 2021)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> You in st Marks still? We were planning on steinhatchee 4/8-10 but lodging may be an issue. My neighbor said that keaton was still on fire, they caught a 23in trout on the first cast.


Yep. St.Marks
Just go to your fave spot on the flats.
3 to 4 feet of water.


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 29, 2021)

Good day today with the weather change, not as awesome as yesterday.
Dozen or so trout, bluefish and a few sea bass.
Water temp and depth still consistent.


----------



## slow motion (Apr 1, 2021)

Be careful down there Mr. Kansas. Looks like the waves forecast isn't too good for a few days.


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 2, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Be careful down there Mr. Kansas. Looks like the waves forecast isn't too good for a few days.


Always safe.
Stop in.
I've got a jar, er I mean jug, uh bottle of my finest whiskey waiting.


----------



## slow motion (Apr 2, 2021)

notnksnemor said:


> Always safe.
> Stop in.
> I've got a jar, er I mean jug, uh bottle of my finest whiskey waiting.


Hmm.  Growing up a lot of people kept what they referred to as Apple Brandy. As young boys are apt to do we had a sample sip now and then. Have sampled a variety of homemade stuff through the years from some in High School that tasted like licking a copper pipe to  what I call Ninja Juice. So smooth you never see it coming and by the time you realize it's too late. Looking like I may sneak away early next week for a few days.


----------



## slow motion (Apr 4, 2021)

Got down about midnight last night. Today was hike some of the levees at St. Mark's and the wife took a bunch of pics of the lone St. Mark's flamingo. Gonna launch at the lighthouse tomorrow am. Sending you my cell number Mr. Kansas.


----------



## slow motion (Apr 4, 2021)

This is the salad Mrs. Slow Motion made for me to go with dinner. I think she might like me.


----------



## slow motion (Apr 4, 2021)

For those of you who haven't seen the flamingo at St. Mark's. They say it came in with hurricane Michael and never went home.Saw plenty of these too.


----------



## slow motion (Apr 4, 2021)

Dinner to go with my salad . Grilled burger and veg's. Wife didn't even make me eat broccoli. Always add broccoli to my grilled veggies even though I hate broccoli. Figure it makes up for my bad choices. Whiskey, tequila, seltzer beer, etc. You need to understand that I truly hate broccoli. Scale of 1 to 10 with yellow flies being 10 broccoli is a hard 9.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 4, 2021)

I've got high hopes for next Thursday-saturday at steinhatchee, my wife thinks I'm crazy


----------



## slow motion (Apr 5, 2021)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> I've got high hopes for next Thursday-saturday at steinhatchee, my wife thinks I'm crazy View attachment 1075311


Good luck man. Wives know us best so you probably do have some sort of mental issue. I think most sportsmen do. Bright side crazy people have the best stories to tell. ?


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 5, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Good luck man. Wives know us best so you probably do have some sort of mental issue. I think most sportsmen do. Bright side crazy people have the best stories to tell. ?


Nah she's the crazy one, she rides horses......there's a reason I have nice rain suits ?????. The funny thing about that was when we went fishing during tropical storm nestor and the conversation she had with her mother.


----------

